# If you're Wondering how Smart Hedgies are



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

...for three nights in a row, Snarf has hopped on his wheel for 10-15 minutes, pooped/peed (he attempts to aim for his litterbox but it's not easy), then he hops off and goes to sleep at the base of the wheel. Why? He is waiting for me to clean it. :lol: As soon as I return the clean wheel to its spot, he hops back on for a couple hours. True story. 

By trying to nab his wheel before it gets really poopy, I have inadvertently taught him the "poop and wait" method. I have only been doing this for about two weeks...accidentally... so I would say hedgies are pretty smart! :shock: Look out!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's amazing how animals train us...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is super smart of Snarf  They really do amaze me with the things they can communicate without talking and the things they do with no thumbs


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

so instead of Pavlov's bell, would this be the MssC's wheel phenomenon? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww what a smart cookie!

Now if only Kashi would wait for me to clean his wheel before he ran... Bugger gets so upset if I stick my hand in his cage when he's up and about :roll: :lol: Boys...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That's how Snar was...You could almost hear him sayin "Oh, for pete's sake!!! Here she is again! I'm right in the middle of a run and she's there. Every. Single. Time. I get my rhythmn just right...Jeez." while he huffed at me and wandered off to curl up in the corner and seethe. :lol: I think I even heard an f*bomb or two.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm dying to see what hoops Pesto will make you jump through. :lol: 
Cholla has learned that if he runs down his ramp & stands with his hands on the bars of the cage & looks up at me, after I put him away, he will get an extra mealie.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> I'm dying to see what hoops Pesto will make you jump through. :lol:
> Cholla has learned that if he runs down his ramp & stands with his hands on the bars of the cage & looks up at me, after I put him away, he will get an extra mealie.


 :roll: I know...tho' I think hedgie-papa is going to be worse than me...some kind of paternal instinct has been kicking in lately. He announced that three hedgies is no more work than two so he decided we will get a baby in the Fall. (It's beyone me how he knows anything about how much work even one hedgie is. :roll: )

We ech have our clearly defined roles: I do baths, nails, vets and anything poop/pee-related, including cleaning cages/wheel...he plays, cuddles and feeds too many insects. :lol:

Last night, I was reading and Jamie piped up with "I think Snarf is waiting for you to clean his wheel." :shock: They BOTH have me well-trained.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
Thank goodness real human babies are not involved! "honey, the baby needs changing" :roll: :lol:


----------

